# xms holiday lineup



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

per orbitcast.com

http://www.orbitcast.com/archives/xms-holiday-music-begins-november-19th.html


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Excellent! I can't wait!


----------



## layla17 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm so excited. I can't wait for the Christmas season to start. I'm glad to see XM is stepping it up for the holiday season.


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

layla17 said:


> I'm so excited. I can't wait for the Christmas season to start. I'm glad to see XM is stepping it up for the holiday season.


Welcome


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

It stinks that we are temporary losing The Move for the holiday music but The Move has not been as good as it use too before they changed their secluding. All of the good mix shows that have on way too late and I am sleeping. BPM and the System play more mix shows earlier.

As for the holiday music I am looking forward to Holly and Holiday Traditions although I think starting Holly on November 1st is too early. I say start the Christmas music on Thanksgiving and run it to New Years.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

layla17 said:


> I'm so excited. I can't wait for the Christmas season to start. I'm glad to see XM is stepping it up for the holiday season.


+++++1111111


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

WAY TO EARLY(maybe xm is far gone that it thinks it is xmas now??)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> (maybe xm is far gone that it thinks it is xmas now??)


Am I the only one who has no idea what this means?


----------

